# Kim Kardashian's Electric Blue Dress...



## Karren (Apr 9, 2009)

The reality star flaunts her curves in a sleek electric blue frock paired with strappy heels!

My eyes... my eyes!! And those black stripes... whats with those?

So what do you think?


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 9, 2009)

She doesn't look bad at all butt then again I like most things Kim wears



The shoes are pretty cute too!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 9, 2009)

I love Kim...she can do no wrong!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I have her body? I think she has an incredible figure! I kinda like her dress, colour maybe not, but there's something about it I like.


----------



## ticki (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of that look at all.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think the dress is too bad but I'm not diggin the shoes with it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 9, 2009)

I like. Alot actually...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2009)

beautiful figure and the dress fits well, but I don't like the pattern, and the shoes look too casual for the dress, although I think they're really cute shoes!


----------



## Shes A Boy? (Apr 9, 2009)

I love it, actually. I want her boobs!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 9, 2009)

I like it but the shoes don't match. I love how she's moving furthur away from the too tight dresses that she can barely move in.


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 9, 2009)

i think the dress had a lot of potential, but it didn't quite make it. is it BLACK on the back of it or is that just the shadow of her perfect curves that everyone wants and no one can get??

i like the shoes.... =]


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like it, love the blue color though.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *caitlyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think the dress had a lot of potential, but it didn't quite make it. is it BLACK on the back of it or is that just the shadow of her perfect curves that everyone wants and no one can get??
i like the shoes.... =]

I just noticed that! The sides are also black. Sneaky way to accentuate those curves


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

not hot


----------



## CoverGirl (Nov 6, 2010)

That dress isn't me, but she looks hot in it. The beautiful blue color contrasts well with her skin tone.


----------



## katana (Nov 6, 2010)

Im not too keen on the dress myself...


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't like the dress, it doesn't seem to fit right or something. The extra fabric on the front bottom is what I don't like. It almost makes the fabric look cheap. I like the blue color and I love the shoes, the dress is just a bit off although she can pull it off. I don't love it on her but she still looks awesome!


----------



## llehsal (Nov 8, 2010)

Love!


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 8, 2010)

I love that dress personally.


----------

